# Keep coming off my road bike!



## Doobiesis (8 Feb 2015)

i have been into cycling for little over a year now, I recently swapped my trusty hybrid for a super slick Specialized Dolce Sport road bike. I have had this for two months and have managed to come off it 5 times in that time. 

It's knocked my confidence somewhat. My last crash was spectacular and I fractured my wrist and tore a tendon in my thumb. I'm too scared to go back out now, and the fact I'd rather do a 40 mile road route on my hybrid sort of tells you something. 

I've just put my roadie in for a service and to fix the problems from my last accident and have told them to put the original pedals back on and take the SPD pedals off for a bit. 4/5 of my accidents were due to not clipping out in time. And I'm hoping to be a bit more confident to venture out and get used to the massive difference between a sturdy hybrid and a lightweight road bike. 

Is this normal? I was so eager to get out on my road bike I didn't think for a minute I'd have so many problems with the transition. Has anyone else had these problems? If so, will it ever get better! 

I've just got a place in the London 100 and obviously need to train using all my gear.


----------



## Penmere (8 Feb 2015)

I consider myself to be a fairly experienced rider but I came off some time ago, didn't hurt myself but it shook me up and I didn't go out for some time. Find some where quiet. a cycle path or some thing similar until you get your confidence back.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2015)

It's not the bike by the sounds of things rather then you are not used to clipless pedals. You did the right thing by ditching them. Not everyone get's on with them. So don't worry about clipless, get on the bike with trainers or what ever and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2015)

That's a bugger!

Do you ride alone? When I ride with my wife who sounds like she has about the same experience as you, I ride ahead at junctions and tell her if it's clear or not to give her fair warning.
At the end of the ride I'll pull onto our drive with my foot unclipped, sticking our at 90 degrees (ish) to remind her.

See if you can ride with a buddy. You'll get there!


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2015)

Keep at it. The only way to get the hang of a slightly schizoid roadie with SPD pedals is to put the miles in. You will take the odd tumble, it comes with the territory. But as long as you don't break anything, it's no biggie. Get back out there, and don't let it get to you


----------



## Twinks (8 Feb 2015)

I have a similar ammount of experience cycling to you and have also added a road bike recently. I have decided not to try clipless until I'm sure I've got the measure of the bike and how it handles. Due to the inclement weather that is taking a while .....sigh. Sure you'll soon get your confidence back when you're mended properly


----------



## howdenbiker (8 Feb 2015)

I started cycling again in September and then started with clipless pedals. I actually use a flat pedal, clip on one side only so I can ride without if needed. I fell off about as many times in the first few weeks including landing full length in a large puddle on the way to work! Now when commuting in the dark I do not use the clips. If on a longer ride with fewer stops I use the clips, I'm used to them now and have not fallen since Christmas except when I hit a pothole!


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2015)

Sounds sensible to remove the clipless pedals, it does take time to get used to them and you've probably lost confidence now. Have you had them on the loosest setting?

You don't need clipless for ride 100, and given the problems and that there'll be a lot of cyclists to negotiate the roads with, who may also be inexperienced in a group and/or perhaps ride in an uredictabe way, you would probably best to forego them. They may give you a slight advantage up hills for example but perhaps put yourself and indeed others at risk if you have a fall

Good luck with the training. I'm in too and having just had a knee op, I expect my initial return to cycling at least will be unclipped on a hybrid  why not continue to get back I to it for now on the hybrid and then move gradually back onto the roadbike when the warmer dryer weather arrives in a couple of months. If you can do 40 miles no bother now, 100 in August in closed roads will be a breeze and a blast for you  you could even do it on the hybrid of you prefer, by no means all have roadbikes for it. Or you can add fatter tyres assuming it's on 23s now and crossover brakes on the bars if you don't have them already


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Feb 2015)

Got to say that OP showed a lot of determination staying on with clipless after 4 attempts.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

There comes a time with clip-in pedals, when it really becomes a non issue, it really is just practise if as you say 4 out of the 5 are due to being clipped in, I had similar problems, even the last time I came off the bike could possible been avoided if I wasn't clipped in, but most are just low speed spills that usually just dent your pride more than anything, though not always as the human body can sometimes fall pretty awkwardly, just glad you not to seriously hurt.


----------



## Doobiesis (8 Feb 2015)

Thanks for all your replies, I will carry on with the road bike for a few months and I will try again with clips as they cost me a lot! I'd rather be clipped in as when I have managed a ride with them I flew! 

I got to the point I was very confident on my hybrid and guessed it would just carry over. Big learning curve for me.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Feb 2015)

I take it you've "merely" toppled over whilst failing to unclip - and hence even the bad one (ouch!) was just extremely unlucky and a bit of a fluke really.

We've all done that at some point, mostly only ego-bashing though.

Now, that said, I didn't really have much problem with clip-ins as I'd used toe clips and straps back in the olden days, and clipless are if anything rather easier. However, I've only ever used the mountain bike style ones, mainly the Crank brothers egg beater ones. I believe that these may well be much easier to clip in and out of than so-called "road" pedals, and certainly the Crank brother ones are easier than either Shimano or time MTB type ones. This is on a road type bike as I've never had a mountain bike - and my motivation was more to do with having shoes I can walk in that anything else.

Initially, I made a point of unclipping in good time for junctions and traffic lights - and above all to make sure you then put that foot down when stopping - and not falling over the other way !. But to be honest don't think about it all now, just like remembering how to do (say) a hill start in a car - which was difficult to learn but now just happens.

Anyhow, they are worth mastering, but maybe flat pedals with the little bitsy toe bit without straps might be a breaking-in-gently option (never used them myself though)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Feb 2015)

How fast are you riding & are you throwing the bike through corners like Guy Martin at the Manx TT?

Road bikes can be less forgiving with thinner harder tyres making them more skittish and quicker to go bandit on you.

You have to adjust your riding and thinking style a bit to fit the machine you are on, if 4/5 of your offs are to do with clippy pedals then you've either got them set up badly or you're not anticipating properly when you need to get a foot down and not realising that you're riding more on an ice skate than a walking boot now.


----------



## Ticktockmy (8 Feb 2015)

Just stick to it, Practice make perfect, I would check the release presumer, sometimes the factory pressure is set too strong. Find somewhere where you can sit on the bike, and hold onto something and check the pressure when you are sittingon the bike in a normal cycling position, and practise unclipping, different pedals have different way of unclipping so check and check again again. I think most cyclist using clips have fallsoff a few times. My last off cost me two crack ribs and knocked out my bottom teeth.


----------



## Penmere (8 Feb 2015)

I use SPDs, slackened right off. Easy out but I've never unclipped by accident. I read somewhere today that there is no benefit in using clipless pedals but can't remember where. Having said that, I like clipless if only for keeping your feet in place. If you are using SPDs, have you tried multi release cleats?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

Penmere said:


> I use SPDs, slackened right off. Easy out but I've never unclipped by accident. I read somewhere today that there is no benefit in using clipless pedals but can't remember where. Having said that, I like clipless if only for keeping your feet in place. If you are using SPDs, have you tried multi release cleats?


I might not be much faster using them, but the biggest benefit to me is my feet don't slip no matter what the conditions are, so thats one benefit at least, hills are easier two and just general spinning three, so I guess they lied


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> 4/5 of my accidents were due to not clipping out in time.


Most of us have done it, I'm on 3 so far, luckily with only damaged pride and a scratched shifter. I now make sure to unclip well in advance of needing to stop.

However, not everyone gets on with clipless as others have said, so it may be just as well to have a break from them and go back to flat pedals. That way you can just concentrate on getting used to the bike without having to worry about it. If you want to give the clipless another try later, set the release tension to its lowest setting.

Best of luck with the 100 and enjoy the ride


----------



## PaulSecteur (8 Feb 2015)

Seems to me your plan needs to be...

1- get on the hybrid with flats
2- once comfortable with flats get the clip pedals on the hybrid
3- get the road bike with flats
4a - if that goes well try them on the road bike again, this time with the clip ins, the change of bike and pedal system may have been too much in one go.
4b-flats on everything if you don't like clipped in.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I might not be much faster using them, but the biggest benefit to me is my feet don't slip no matter what the conditions are, so thats one benefit at least, hills are easier two and just general spinning three, so I guess they lied


That's exactly it. There was a complete load of old borlax 'experiment' carried out by an SPD refusenik cycle journo type, doing the rounds a while back. The advantages of SPD on the actual road, are obvious. If there was no difference, the Pro teams wouldn't bother using SPDs. They do, you do the maths.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2015)

It's all about marginal gains for pros. 

I doubt the OP would see much difference in reality over 7 hours on ride 100


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> It's all about marginal gains for pros.
> 
> I doubt the OP would see much difference in reality over 7 hours on ride 100


But its not all about speed gains, the gains to me are more than speed really, more a security thing, with feet in contact with the pedal and not slipping, I hate that.


----------



## S.Giles (8 Feb 2015)

If I'd fallen off my bike five times and damaged various body-parts as a result of using some piece of equipment that offered questionable 'performance benefits', I'm afraid that piece of equipment would be residing in the bin!


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> But its not all about speed gains, the gains to me are more than speed really, more a security thing, with feet in contact with the pedal and not slipping, I hate that.


Well it's not giving the OP much security


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's exactly it. There was a complete load of old borlax 'experiment' carried out by an SPD refusenik cycle journo type, doing the rounds a while back. The advantages of SPD on the actual road, are obvious. If there was no difference, the Pro teams wouldn't bother using SPDs. They do, you do the maths.


Yes, working for those well-known cycling publications, the Universities of Freiburg and Saint Etienne!  https://www.thieme-connect.com/products/ejournals/abstract/10.1055/s-2008-1038374

In light of that, pro teams using clips and trading some efficiency for extra peak power makes a bit of extra sense: racing's all about anything you can do to go faster, never mind that it's less efficient and slightly riskier. And don't most road racers use other sorts of clipless attachments rather than SPDs anyway?

For ordinary riders, why worry about clipless unless you really like the idea? Don't do stuff you don't like just because you think you should. Cycling should be fun, too.


----------



## Moe (9 Feb 2015)

I came off on my first try of clip in pedals... I saw my Mum, shouted of her and stopped.... Down I went right in front of a car so I guess I was lucky just to get away with just a massive bruise on my hip and a bruised ego! My Mum just kept on walking!! Charming!! That was on my Hybrid and now I have those same pedals on my road bike, they are the ones that are flat on one side and spd on the other but I am considering going spd on both sides real soon as I am having more problems having to flip the pedal over than I am clipping out now.... I would say for you like most have already said, stay with flat pedals until you get your confidence back! 
Best of luck for the Ride London! I'd love to enter that one year but I am in the North of England so it's a long way for me to go!


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Feb 2015)

How much cycling experience do you need before you can be safe and secure on SPDs ?
For many club riders, they have a lifetime of riding experience, starting at 4 or 5 and riding until they are in their mid-teens before transitioning to SPD.
The OP has one year of riding, which, as an adult is not a lot. Experienced riders have developed an autopilot to cope with all manner of conditions, slippery paint, wet leaves, camber, potholes, pneumatic hose, car doors, cars nosing out, and all the usual dangers. This leaves more of the brain's limitted attention to focus on transitioning to SPD. When fairly new riders try the same, they get overwhelmed by hazard recognition and forget to unclip appropriately.
You can improve security on platform pedals using mini clips, which don't affect dismounts.
Toe clips are still a valid option for everyday riding, but don't use "performance mode", ie tight straps. Keep the straps lose and your feet just slip out with no action.
SPD are best for performance riding if you can work them under stress.


----------



## BSRU (9 Feb 2015)

Coming off so many times using SPD's "could" be a sign of poor planning/observation or poor riding style.
I quickly moved to SPD's because it means my feet are always in the correct position(assuming set up correctly) and no more worries about slipping of when wet/icy.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2015)

Could be so. When coming to a red light, I unclip pretty much as soon as I start to brake, similarly if there are brake lights ahead in traffic. I also unclip when filtering on ltne right and pedal with one foot in. Loosest tension and SH56 multi release cleats if using two bolt SPDs also helpful

I've never had a clipless moment myself in many hours of riding, often in traffic 

@PaulSecteur has offered very sensible advice


----------



## coachcruise (9 Feb 2015)

Clipless pedals do take some getting use to. I think we all remember riding with them for the first few time and dreading traffic lights, roundabouts and junctions. I personally feel that the advantages of using them outweigh the practice.

When I first started using them I would clip myself in and lean up against a wall and just practice clipping in and out and in and out over and over again. I'm also a fan of the look pedals rather than spds as they seem easier for me to clip into.

If you've got a turbo then spend some time running drills clipping in and out until you get the 'knack' for it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Well it's not giving the OP much security


But like a lot of things its just practice and familiarity, the more you do something the better (generally) you become at it, its like me the biggest blooper I made being clipped in was when I had to stop on a steep hill (10%+) and I just couldn't rotate the crank so over I went, last time I came off I caught a kerb at speed and if its ever happened to you its so difficult to get away under control, so over I went, would being on flats saved the day I don't think so, also I wasn't attached to the bike when I stopped rolling, this could have been quite nasty but has fortune had it, I had a soft landing.
Coming of a bike can be a occupational hazard, in 18,000 miles I had a few moments when I was getting used to the clip-ins, and the mentioned incident.


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2015)

Of course, but I would say that her having 4 clipless falls in a couple of months (not 18k miles) is a lot if not due to some other reason like ice or slimy leaves. I don't get the impression these happened on steep hills as you describe but simply not having got the hang of the bike and/or the pedals (yet). A broken wrist would certainly put me off using them! She needs to get the hang of the technique and get the muscle memory in place. Ride 100 might be on closed roads but it's 24000 odd riders, many of whom who will be on new bikes, new pedals, inexperienced or never having ridden around so many other cyclists (me included and I have commuted in central London, I would not do it clipless).

I'd say right now her using clipless pedals without having far more experience and confidence will make her a potential liability to herself and others especially in the crowded hilly bits like Richmond park and box and leith hills. As above, get used to the bike, get the miles in on skinny tyres, then worry about the pedals. Just my opinion


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Of course, but I would say that her having *4 clipless falls in a couple of months (not 18k miles)* is a lot if not due to some other reason like ice or slimy leaves. I don't get the impression these happened on steep hills as you describe but simply not having got the hang of the bike and/or the pedals (yet). A broken wrist would certainly put me off using them! She needs to get the hang of the technique and get the muscle memory in place. Ride 100 might be on closed roads but it's 24000 odd riders, many of whom who will be on new bikes, new pedals, inexperienced or never having ridden around so many other cyclists (me included and I have commuted in central London, I would not do it clipless).
> 
> I'd say right now her using clipless pedals without having far more experience and confidence will make her a potential liability to herself and others especially in the crowded hilly bits like Richmond park and box and leith hills. As above, get used to the bike, get the miles in on skinny tyres, then worry about the pedals. Just my opinion



The clipless moments I had all apart from one in Dec where I slid on some wets leaves and then the wheel sunk into a little gully you sometimes get at the side of the roads, happened with in the first couple of months of using them, and yea I agree a fracture would be off putting.
I have never ridden in such large numbers, the largest would have been the W.N.B.R. in London in 2008, the York one only attracts about 120 riders, even that as you say is tricky, however the ride is over all sorts of roads cycle paths ect.... tight turns through gate posts not ideal for clip-ins and trust me some of the riding is very bad, however these rides are more a demonstration than any serious riding.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> SPD are best for performance riding if you can work them under stress.


What's the hard evidence for that? Bonus if it outweighs the loss of performance from injuring oneself crashing by failing to unclip!


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Feb 2015)

I've never had any issues with clipless, and I wonder if that's due to the years I spent riding with toeclips. Perhaps you could experiment with half toe clips? A kind of half way house?


----------



## Doobiesis (9 Feb 2015)

I appreciate everyone's input. I have fallen off 4 times due to not u clipping in time they were more hurt pride and a few bruises. A couple of rides after those falls I had really good rides, was getting the hang of it, looking ahead and unclipping in time. 

Last time I went out 2weeks ago, I took off for my commute and noticed I had a flat tyre as I turned round to check I lost my balance and crashed, went over to the right where I nornally go left and have used my hand to stop my fall. 

I have six months until the London 100 and believe I will be used to them by then - going back to a normal pedals until I get my confidence back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> I appreciate everyone's input. I have fallen off 4 times due to not u clipping in time they were more hurt pride and a few bruises. A couple of rides after those falls I had really good rides, was getting the hang of it, looking ahead and unclipping in time.
> 
> Last time I went out 2weeks ago, I took off for my commute and noticed I had a *flat tyre* as I turned round to check I lost my balance and crashed, went over to the right where I nornally go left and have used my hand to stop my fall.
> 
> I have six months until the London 100 and believe I will be used to them by then - going back to a normal pedals until I get my confidence back.


Gatorskins  would most likely have avoided this, my front has 10,000 miles on it without a puncture.


----------



## Doobiesis (9 Feb 2015)

That's great thanks I'll get some of them!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gatorskins  would most likely have avoided this, my front has 10,000 miles on it without a puncture.


Having said that, both front and rear slip on a junction today, not sure if t was mud or an oil/diesel thing, pretty sure it wasn't mud, but a lot of farm machinery use it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> That's great thanks I'll get some of them!


The rear I fitted at the same time didn't fair so well with two pinch punctures from hitting stones pretty hard (one dented the rim of the wheel), having said that it did over 6,000 miles in total and the rear replacement 700x25c is currently on 3,500 without incident.


----------



## Debade (9 Feb 2015)

My wife uses Power Grips, mainly for our tours, and loves them. I liked them OK but decided to use the clip-ons. If your biking is for recreation (not income producing) find what is most comfortable. In my opinion, that goes for your cloths, bike etc. Here is a pic. They may not be available there but you can see what they are. 
Power Grips Sport Pre-Assembled Strap/Pedal Kit

*




*


----------



## david k (9 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> i have been into cycling for little over a year now, I recently swapped my trusty hybrid for a super slick Specialized Dolce Sport road bike. I have had this for two months and have managed to come off it 5 times in that time.
> 
> It's knocked my confidence somewhat. My last crash was spectacular and I fractured my wrist and tore a tendon in my thumb. I'm too scared to go back out now, and the fact I'd rather do a 40 mile road route on my hybrid sort of tells you something.
> 
> ...


My spds are very slack so unclip easily


----------



## axwj29 (10 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis, I'm in a similar boat to you.. I hadn't cycled at all for yeasr, couple of rides on hybrids and decided I wanted to get a bike of my own. I chose a cyclo cross and, as recommended by the LBS, opted for clipless peddles. I was fine at first, until the day I got things wrong going up quite a steep hill and lost momentum.. then my confidence went and I would get off and walk up a steep hill. My confidence has slowly come back, despite a few more 'moments' (latest one being stopping because a dog was about to leap at me and not unclipping in time). I'm loads better at remembering to unclip as I approach junctions etc. I do struggle to unclip going uphill, so probably need to see if they can be loosened a bit. I was in half a mind to try flats but think I'll persevere.


----------



## Ian H (10 Feb 2015)

My impression is that the problems are more about bike-handling skills and road skills. There is probably a group nearby that offers practical cycle training.


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2015)

Yes, if you are a good bike-handler who can predict what's coming on the road more than some then you can mitigate the effect of sticky feet, but surely the most practical is not to stick your feet to the pedals?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2015)

mjray said:


> Yes, if you are a good bike-handler *who can predict what's coming on the road* more than some then you can mitigate the effect of sticky feet, but surely the most practical is not to stick your feet to the pedals?


If we all did this there would be no accidents, no need to stop as we would all time things right ect......


----------



## axwj29 (10 Feb 2015)

Of course reading the road and being prepared for what's ahead comes with experience, as does confidence. When we start to feel confident it's easier to be prepared for what's ahead.. Just a learning curve I guess.


----------



## nobbyp (10 Feb 2015)

I went spd at Xmas

2 off's both at less than walking pace due to brain wandering off and completely forgetting I was attached

I only have my half wit brain to fault so sticking with them as I really notice the difference particularly pm short sharp inclines where I get out of saddle and can feel the effect of pulling the pedal up.

If being clipped in worries you go flat. If your roadie worries you go hybrid. Just enjoy being on any bike that works for you


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2015)

axwj29 said:


> Of course reading the road and being prepared for what's ahead comes with experience, as does confidence. When we start to feel confident it's easier to be prepared for what's ahead.. Just a learning curve I guess.


And then there's another problematic part of the curve, where you get a bit arrogant...

Many flat pedal users are quite confident that they don't need to be clipped to the pedals


----------



## axwj29 (10 Feb 2015)

mjray said:


> And then there's another problematic part of the curve, where you get a bit arrogant...
> 
> Many flat pedal users are quite confident that they don't need to be clipped to the pedals



Hmm... yes it's really arrogant to come on to a forum and admit to multiple moments of failure isn't it... Just because you choose flats doesn't make someone else arrogant because they're finding that a bit of time and experience leads to more confidence with clipless. Each to their own


----------



## mjr (10 Feb 2015)

Wow, sorry you misunderstood it @axwj29. I mean the bit where people get a bit overconfident about predicting road events, get it wrong and end up in a bad place. Nothing to do with clipless or not, that bit


----------



## axwj29 (10 Feb 2015)

Ooops mjray... my bad!


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2015)

On my first mountain bike with spds my kids used to ride deliberately slowly in front of me so I would fall off. (They told me this years later). I had the spds set far to tight on reflection. I would second the advice to get multi release cleats and have them very loose. I love spds now, simply because it ensures my feet are in the right place on the pedal.


----------



## Doobiesis (10 Feb 2015)

It's also a fear of mine going up hills and losing momentum! I'm going to have to persevere with them as the shoes alone cost me £180. Will get there - bike so till in the shop being mended but am hoping to have it back on Saturday and going out on it. I'm also starting spinning to get my cardio fitness back.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2015)

I fell a few times after going clipless. I lost confidence and became very apprehensive of using spds. But believe me, it becomes second nature eventually.


----------



## Doobiesis (10 Feb 2015)

I do need to loosen off the cleats as they're on a bit too tight.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> I do need to loosen off the cleats as they're on a bit too tight.


 The cleats or the pedals? My pedals are on the loosest setting and they're fine.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> I do need to loosen off the cleats as they're on a bit too tight.


Cleats should be tight, and pedal tensions loose (if you are worried about not being able to unclip).

One of a friend's cleats came loose and he was completely unable to get his foot off the pedal!

_Oops - beaten to it by Berk!_


----------



## Doobiesis (10 Feb 2015)

So I loosen the pedal?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> So I loosen the pedal?


 There should be an adjuster which reduces the spring tension. It takes a small allen key. Turning it counter-clockwise will loosen the tension and make it easier to twist your foot out.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2015)

Ha ha - duplicate second reply aborted!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Feb 2015)

If @ColinJ was quick enough he might post this >>> 
View: http://youtu.be/rPjbDIULqqw?t=1m26s

SPD pedals are from 1m 26s in.


----------



## axwj29 (10 Feb 2015)

Thank you Berk, I'm going to try loosening mine a wee bit.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Feb 2015)

Trickedem said:


> On my first mountain bike with spds my kids used to ride deliberately slowly in front of me so I would fall off. (They told me this years later). I had the spds set far to tight on reflection. I would second the advice to get multi release cleats and have them very loose. I love spds now, simply because it ensures my feet are in the right place on the pedal.


just to clarify...the pedal spd release is very loose. The cleats are very firmly attached to the shoe.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2015)

Right, well here is an important tip that _hasn't_ been mentioned yet ...

Make sure that you loosen *both* sides of *both* pedals! I forgot to do one side of one pedal once and got my foot stuck ...


----------



## Bazzer (10 Feb 2015)

Perhaps too much change all of a sudden?
I started using a Cannondale Synapse last year after >20 years of riding a heavy steel hybrid. I quickly found that the bike is so skittish (to me at least), after years of riding something that battered its way along the highways and byways. As my hybrid had and still has toe clips, I left on the cheap pedals and toe clips provided with the Cannondale for a couple of months, while the Cannondale and I got to know each other a little better. Then I added SPDs. 
If my hybrid had been fitted with standard pedals, the toe clips would have been removed on the Cannondale.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> So I loosen the pedal?


What pedals do you have if you spent £180 on the shoes?! Ate they road or the MTB style pedals? If road, the adjustment might be different. If the MTB type, don't forget to loosen both sides of the pedal as Colin says


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Feb 2015)

I used to have half-toeclips on my university commuting bike and they were rather good. Might be a good halfway house to get your confidence back whilst keeping your feet in the right place on the pedals ?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mks-half-deep-section-toe-clip/

Well done for keeping at it and GWS !


----------



## sannesley (11 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> i have been into cycling for little over a year now, I recently swapped my trusty hybrid for a super slick Specialized Dolce Sport road bike. I have had this for two months and have managed to come off it 5 times in that time.
> 
> It's knocked my confidence somewhat. My last crash was spectacular and I fractured my wrist and tore a tendon in my thumb. I'm too scared to go back out now, and the fact I'd rather do a 40 mile road route on my hybrid sort of tells you something.
> 
> ...


 
This sounds exactly like my experiences with clip in SPD pedals on my hybrid. The first 4 or 5 times I went out with them on my hybrid I fell over badly and like you my confidence was dented and it scard me a bit. Like you I seemed to have issues with the transition as well. But as has been previously said it is a learning curve and putting in the miles with them after a while it becomes second nature (so they say). I changed to a road bike last November and it came with toe clips so I've been working with them while I get used to the new bike and the STI shifters. I can't blame you for ditching the pedals for a while as your injuries sound realy painful.

Once I get the hang of the shifters I'll tentatively try the pedals as well and see how it goes!! Hopefully you get your confidence back and get out again and enjoy your bike. (",)


----------



## sannesley (11 Feb 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> But its not all about speed gains, the gains to me are more than speed really, more a security thing, with feet in contact with the pedal and not slipping, I hate that.


 
See Nigel for me the security thing is the complete opposite. I dont seem to have issues with my feet slipping and I like the security of knowing that I can take my feet off the pedals with no problem and come to a safe and controlled stop. With the SPDs I still have this niggling feeling that I'm going to collapse in a heap if I don't manage to get my feet out in time. As I've already said it si a learning curve and over time I hope for the SPDs getting in and out of them to become natural!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Feb 2015)

sannesley said:


> See Nigel for me the security thing is the complete opposite. I dont seem to have issues with my feet slipping and I like the security of knowing that I can take my feet off the pedals with no problem and come to a safe and controlled stop. With the SPDs I still have this niggling feeling that I'm going to collapse in a heap if I don't manage to get my feet out in time. As I've already said it si a learning curve and over time I hope for the SPDs getting in and out of them to become natural!!


These days I can be almost at a stand still before I un-clip (still cant track stand), it does get better to the point you don't think about it, you just do, both sets of pedals I have I can use both sides one being dual sided though very slippery in the shoes I wear, the other is purely one side but I can use the use to either get going (if needed) or to cover the short distance from the house to the road.


----------



## Doobiesis (15 Feb 2015)

sannesley said:


> This sounds exactly like my experiences with clip in SPD pedals on my hybrid. The first 4 or 5 times I went out with them on my hybrid I fell over badly and like you my confidence was dented and it scard me a bit. Like you I seemed to have issues with the transition as well. But as has been previously said it is a learning curve and putting in the miles with them after a while it becomes second nature (so they say). I changed to a road bike last November and it came with toe clips so I've been working with them while I get used to the new bike and the STI shifters. I can't blame you for ditching the pedals for a while as your injuries sound realy painful.
> 
> Once I get the hang of the shifters I'll tentatively try the pedals as well and see how it goes!! Hopefully you get your confidence back and get out again and enjoy your bike. (",)



It's so true, got my bike back from bike shop yesterday and they'd fixed all the problems and out the normal pedals back on. I'm gonna head out next weekend as my wrist is still a bit sore. It doesn't fill me with dread using the normal pedals so I should be ok. 

I was nice to hear it wasn't just me having SPD issues!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Feb 2015)

@Doobiesis 

SH56 cleats = no more clipless moments.


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2015)

Are we 100% sure she has spd given how much she paid for the shoes. Normally high end road shoes are the £180 she paid  

@Doobiesis what are the shoes and pedals?


----------



## Doobiesis (16 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Are we 100% sure she has spd given how much she paid for the shoes. Normally high end road shoes are the £180 she paid
> 
> @Doobiesis what are the shoes and pedals?


I am in SPD clips on my Road Bike. 

Specialized carbon shoes.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

So mountain bike 2 bolt cleats?
Learn something new, didn't know one could get carbon soled spd shoes as opposed to road spd-sl 3 bolt shoes


----------



## confusedcyclist (16 Feb 2015)

5 crashes on SPDs is a bit excessive, it probably a confidence thing. Some people take longer to learn than others, but I implore you not to give up, it will click eventually!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> So mountain bike 2 bolt cleats?
> Learn something new, didn't know one could get carbon soled spd shoes as opposed to road spd-sl 3 bolt shoes



http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-m20c-carbon-mountain-bike-cycling-shoe/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> I am in SPD clips on my Road Bike.
> 
> Specialized carbon shoes.



Which cleats are you using?


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2015)

Those shoes aren't £180 specilaized ones


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2015)

I got back on a bike five and a half years ago after a lifetime of relative sloth. I rode a quite lightweight hybrid for a couple of years and loved it. Then some kind of MAMIL/OMIL vanity overtook me and I bought a road bike. It wasn't outrageously expensive and it had SPDs. I went down like a sack of potatoes within six minutes of trying them out, and a few times after that too, but strangely, I just giggled and bounced luckily. There was always that "Oh sh#t! Here we go" second and a half between when the adrenaline kicked in and hitting the tarmac laterally. What I found really hard was the riding position and the steering. I was all stretched out, my neck hurt, and I didn't have the confidence to nip about in traffic. The steering just felt hopelessly twitchy, even at very low speeds. Six months after buying it, I really did consider going back to a hybrid but I got a bit more flexible and confident and gradually learned to love it. A lot. 
Good luck.


----------



## MacB (17 Feb 2015)

I'm always puzzled by the remarks around clipless making it easier to get your foot in the right place and keep it there. Not only is this not a problem I've experienced with flats but I also enjoy being able to move my foot on longer rides, I tend to move my foot forward a bit on long hills.

Some of the MTB videos I've watched seem to show people having no trouble with their feet on their flat pedals....maybe they just practiced until it was second nature, like riding a bike


----------



## outlash (17 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Those shoes aren't £180 specilaized ones



Indeed, I'm thinking the OP paid RRP and then some if they're £180 shoes that'll take a SPD cleat. I deliberately bought shoes that could take both 2 & 3 bolt cleat systems as I wasn't sure which ones to go for at the time and they're very few and far between (Shimano mainly). 

To the OP, stick with it, it'll come with time and confidence. Having that essential ability to see what's going to happen (or at least try to guess) 1-2 seconds ahead will only come with experience being on the road and riding. Having the pedal mechanism as loose as possible and picking out some nice quiet roads will help you a lot.


Tony.


----------



## Mugshot (17 Feb 2015)

confusedcyclist said:


> 5 crashes on SPDs is a bit excessive, it probably a confidence thing. Some people take longer to learn than others, but I implore you not to give up, it will click eventually!


I think the problem is that everything has clicked just fine, it's the unclicking that seems to be the issue.


----------



## Doobiesis (17 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Those shoes aren't £180 specilaized ones



I can assure you they cost me £180


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2015)

Do you have a link to them, just trying to determine what cleats you have, 2 or 3 bolt to offer solutions to the U clipping. The sh56 are spd cleats, not for road shoes typically


----------



## Doobiesis (17 Feb 2015)

http://m.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/zante-womens-road-shoe-ec069897


----------



## Doobiesis (17 Feb 2015)

Went out tonight had a great ride with my toe clips. Meant I could concentrate more on getting used to my bike than worrying about clipping in or not!


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> http://m.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/zante-womens-road-shoe-ec069897


So a road shoe, SPD-SL,3 bolt...so the sh56 cleats aren't a solution unfortunately


----------



## outlash (18 Feb 2015)

If they're SPD-SL, I guess the way forward is to loosen the cleat mechanism on the pedal as much as possible and get the cleats that give you the most amount of float (movement), the yellow ones IIRC.

Tony.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> Went out tonight had a great ride with my toe clips. Meant I could concentrate more on getting used to my bike than worrying about clipping in or not!



And there's your answer. Problem solved. You enjoyed the ride so stick with them and keep cycling.


----------



## Doobiesis (21 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And there's your answer. Problem solved. You enjoyed the ride so stick with them and keep cycling.



I'm gonna try the SPDs again in a few weeks


----------



## Bazzer (21 Feb 2015)

Don't set yourself a date or allow others to pressurise you into setting one. It's when you feel comfortable with the bike and how it and you react in various road conditions.


----------



## Doobiesis (21 Feb 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Don't set yourself a date or allow others to pressurise you into setting one. It's when you feel comfortable with the bike and how it and you react in various road conditions.



I still find it so different to my trusty hybrid. Even getting out of the saddle for hill climbs feels alien to me. I will take your advice, I guess I'll know when I'm ready.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's exactly it. There was a complete load of old borlax 'experiment' carried out by an SPD refusenik cycle journo type, doing the rounds a while back. The advantages of SPD on the actual road, are obvious. If there was no difference, the Pro teams wouldn't bother using SPDs. They do, you do the maths.



The main reason pro teams use clipless is because they ride at such high cadence if they weren't clipped in, the rider's feet would fly off the pedals.

There is virtually no power or speed benefit - unless clipless allows you to pedal faster than you otherwise can.

I'm guessing the OP does not spin so fast as to have problems keeping her feet on the pedals.

I'm not saying no recreational rider should use clipless, some like the feel of being clipped in, which is reason enough.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> I'm gonna try the SPDs again in a few weeks



@Doobiesis 

In which case invest a tenner or so in SH56 cleats.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Doobiesis
> 
> In which case invest a tenner or so in SH56 cleats.


Except she would need different shoes as hers are 3 hole spd-sl road shoes

http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/ftr/shoes/womens-road-shoes/zante-womens


----------



## Doobiesis (22 Feb 2015)

I'm gonna loosen them right up seems I had them to locked in anyway as I was literally having to force my foot out of them. Cycled out in the rain today and think my confidence is coming back


----------



## bikeman66 (22 Feb 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> Thanks for all your replies, I will carry on with the road bike for a few months and I will try again with clips as they cost me a lot! I'd rather be clipped in as when I have managed a ride with them I flew!
> 
> I got to the point I was very confident on my hybrid and guessed it would just carry over. Big learning curve for me.


Hi Doobiesis, Agree with some of the other contributors to this thread, that it is perhaps a good idea to ride with flat pedals for a while to get your confidence back. After all, cycling is supposed to be a leisure activity, not a chore and certainly not something to cause you anxiety.

I bought my first road bike for 30 years in September last year, having been more in to mountain bikes for the previous 20. I found the road bike really twitchy to start with and certainly didn't feel 100% safe for a while, so I can totally understand how the hybrid/road bike change over might affect your confidence. I was lucky, I suppose, that I was already used to using cliless pedals on the MTB, so that side of things wasn't a massive issue, but the totally different feel and handling of the bike certainly was!

I would suggest that clipless pedals give you a more efficient pedalling action, mainly due to the stiffer soled shoes, so it's definitely worth aiming towards using them again some time, but don't put yourself under pressure.

Back the tension off on the pedals when you start using them again, and practice the engaging/disengaging action whilst holding on to a wall or handrail. The more your confidence grows the more the in/out action will become second nature. Soon enough you'll be able to release from the pedal in an instant and just enjoy the benefit they give you, rather than worrying about the situation.

Enjoy your cycling and don't put a schedule on using the clipless pedals. It's when it feels right for you! Let us know how things go.


----------



## gmw492 (23 Feb 2015)

Hi,have you tried loosening the clips so your not bolted in as much,I have mine not too tight,also might sound strange but could help,have you tried putting your bike on a turbo trainer? Just give you a bit of a feel to the geometry of your bike,you can get out the saddle and get the feel of the pedals a lot more clipping in and out,I know it's not the same as the road but might help in towards confidence of riding the bike more ,just a thought hope it goes well on the road for you  Although I think this has been mentioned previously in your post


----------



## Mugshot (23 Feb 2015)

I'd make sure the pedal mechanism is nice and loose, not sure if that's been suggested yet


----------



## zizou (23 Feb 2015)

Some people just don't get on with clipless pedals and there is no shame in that. However i would recommend that you persevere a little longer (perhaps find an empty carpark and go round that practicing clipping out and in - it wont be the most interesting of rides but it will help get you used to the action). It's one of those things that once you learn to do becomes so much easier simply because you no longer have to think about doing it.



Pale Rider said:


> The main reason pro teams use clipless is because they ride at such high cadence if they weren't clipped in, the rider's feet would fly off the pedals.



That's just wrong - a pro riders cadence is not remarkably different to that of an amateur.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Feb 2015)

zizou said:


> Some people just don't get on with clipless pedals and there is no shame in that. However i would recommend that you persevere a little longer (perhaps find an empty carpark and go round that practicing clipping out and in - it wont be the most interesting of rides but it will help get you used to the action). It's one of those things that once you learn to do becomes so much easier simply because you no longer have to think about doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wrong - a pro riders cadence is not remarkably different to that of an amateur.



OK, so where does the extra power from clipless come from?

If I fit clipless to my bike, does it make my legs any stronger?

Of course not.

So perhaps clipless gives extra power by pulling up on the down pedal.

That doesn't stand up to scrutiny either.

Given the amount of grunt pushing down on the pedal gives, pulling up with the other leg will not add significantly to the power or momentum of the pedal revolution.

Another thing to consider is the power of your leg.

You have lots of power pushing down, but very little lifting up - I could rest my hand on your instep on the ground and you couldn't lift your foot.

What you could do is kick forward - good power there - but it doesn't help in a cycling application.

I accept being clipped in will produce a tiny amount of extra power which could make half a wheel's difference to Froomey in a sprint finish.

Critical for him - it's the difference between winning and losing.

But it's barely measurable for the rest of us.

As I said, that's not to say no amateur should use clipless.

Clipless is a good solution for any rider who has problems with feet flying off the pedals.

Lots of riders like the feel of being connected to the bike, we all cycle more efficiently when we are happiest, so that's another reason to use clipless.


----------



## bikeman66 (23 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> OK, so where does the extra power from clipless come from?
> 
> If I fit clipless to my bike, does it make my legs any stronger?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't claim that the legs generate more power just because your feet are clipped in. But there is no denying that a decent pair of cycling shoes, which obviously, are most commonly used in combination with clipless pedals, will give you a more efficient transfer of any power your legs do generate to the bike. The soles of trainers and other similar footwear will deflect over the pedal when force is applied, effectively sucking some of that energy out of the pedal stroke. Stiff soled cycle shoes, obviously, are designed to if not eliminate, but certainly to minimise this loss.


----------



## voyager (23 Feb 2015)

The legs cannot " produce more power " but the power is used more efficiently as the pull up power is usable and thus the increase in "power " using good quality pedals/clips or clipless pedals gives the rider more confidence to use the extra effort that is put into the "power pulling " part of the stroke.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Except she would need different shoes as hers are 3 hole spd-sl road shoes
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/ftr/shoes/womens-road-shoes/zante-womens



Yes - I forgot!

Maybe that would be a better idea. get some cheaper shoes and easier to unclip cleats.


----------



## voyager (24 Feb 2015)

Reading back through the thread 

Maybe the problem is the way you have routed the toe straps these should be inserted from the outside of the pedal go through the first hole until there is only an inch of strap left , then twist 1 turn before exiting , follow throught the hole in the clip and go into the " QR buckle/" DO NOT thread the free end and let hang ,

Using this method ( like most ex bikies of my era of the late sixties ) you can tug the strap tight if required and MORE IMPORTANT flick the qr release to get your feet out to stop . For general riding ( this is the method I use on the trikes now ) i keep the strap so I can get the foot in and out easily , this still stops the feet flying off and gives a limited benefit without feeling trapped .
( The twist stops the strap from moving through the pedal ) I have been using this method from the mid sixties and still 1/2 a century later I am still not using clipless pedals 

regards emma


----------



## lesley_x (24 Feb 2015)

I had an off the first time I used clipless and ended up doing the splits the way one should not be able to do the splits  I hobbled for weeks and swore off them.

Then last year I decided it was not going to beat me and I bought decent SPD shoes and double sided SPD pedals which have a platform and allow you to keep pedalling and get your speed up even if you can't get clipped in right away. I practiced over winter on the turbo trainer and practised putting my right foot at the bottom of the pedal rotation, sliding out of the saddle and putting my left foot down on the ground and vice versa. This built up a muscle memory. Then I took a friend with me to a big soft grassy park and practised there. I was visibly shaking at the knees I was so nervous, but it was absolutely fine and after five minutes we went on a ten miler round town  No falls since and now it's second nature.

With enough determination it can be done but not everyone enjoys using clipless and that's no problem either. 

I feel more in control being connected to the bike. It's not that I am faster just that I feel I have to think about and commit to what I'm doing more cause I can't put my foot down.


----------



## Dommo (24 Feb 2015)

Not sure if this has been mentioned previously but this sounds like too many things changing at the same time? Why not put the SPD pedals on the hybrid whilst you get used to them? You won't be worrying about the more unfamiliar-feeling road bike and will get used to the feel of the SPDs in no time on the bike already you know well. Once you feel you're happy with them swap them to the road bike.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Feb 2015)

Dommo said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned previously but this sounds like too many things changing at the same time? Why not put the SPD pedals on the hybrid whilst you get used to them? You won't be worrying about the more unfamiliar-feeling road bike and will get used to the feel of the SPDs in no time on the bike already you know well. Once you feel you're happy with them swap them to the road bike.


Very similar to what @Doobiesis has done, only they've gone for clips on the road bike rather than clipless on the hybrid.


----------



## Dommo (24 Feb 2015)

Ah. Good stuff. Either or, I guess


----------



## Doobiesis (8 Mar 2015)

Quick update. Went out today with my SPDs and shoes. Loosened them right up as well. 

Best ride I've had on my road bike didn't come off once, and not even nearly came off.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Mar 2015)

Excellent news .
If you need to tweak your bike, do it a bit at a time and maybe even one tweak at a time. Much more enjoyable to have only one thing you are scrutinising on the ride. Plus you then have the excuse to go out more often on your bike as you tweak it some more.


----------



## Smurfy (12 Mar 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> i have been into cycling for little over a year now, I recently swapped my trusty hybrid for a super slick Specialized Dolce Sport road bike. I have had this for two months and have managed to come off it 5 times in that time.
> 
> It's knocked my confidence somewhat. My last crash was spectacular and I fractured my wrist and tore a tendon in my thumb. I'm too scared to go back out now, and the fact I'd rather do a 40 mile road route on my hybrid sort of tells you something.
> 
> ...


I think most people fall off a few times before getting the hang of clipless pedals. I know I did, although fortunately I escaped with nothing more than a cut knee.

Was your first experience of clipless pedals on the new bike. If yes then I'd suggest one new thing at a time. Try the clipless pedals on the bike you know, or try the new bike with conventional pedals. When you're comfortable with both, have the clipless pedals on the new bike.


----------



## mjr (12 Mar 2015)

YellowTim said:


> or try the new bike with *conventional pedals.*


I spy a new phrase to annoy racing-is-the-only-way-ers with...


----------



## LouiseSJPP (12 Mar 2015)

I switched from an MTB to road bike about 18 months ago, with clips. I came off maybe six times in the first three weeks, mostly embarrassing tumbles due to the clips, but one nasty fall when I caught the front tyre in a rut in the road and it snatched the front end away. I slammed down, no time to react at all, smashed my brand new helmet and came around to a concerned crowd discussing calling an ambulance. Since, I have learnt to plan the stops as much as possible and watch the road surface like a hawk, avoiding anything that may snatch the tyres. No more MTB-style blithely ignoring anything less than a six inch kerb!

Unclipping on a steep uphill remained difficult for a long time, the trickiest thing, still not really mastered, is getting going again on a steep up, ie 15% or so. I just can't hit the clip spot on straight away, so end up trying to balance my foot on the smooth and curved pedal unclipped, without enough momentum to re-adjust. 

I, too, had to spend a lot on good carbon shoes, in my case to alleviate cramp brought on by putting pressure on the instep, the clipped position of the foot on the pedal being much further forward that that used when using trainers on flat pedals. This is so that on the upstroke, when you pull, the moment arm is short and the fine muscles on the front of the calf don't have much load to support. But it gave me cramp, until I got the carbon shoes with a very rigid sole, taking the pressure off the instep.

They were worth the cost, and the clips are worth the hassle because being clipped in doubles the amount of muscle you can bring to bear on pedalling. Pushing the pedals uses the hamstrings, pulling uses the quads. For easy riding I tend to mostly just push, but on slight rises instead of changing down, use the pull as well and bring in the quads. On long uphills, and here in the Pyrénées there are lots of them, I tend to alternate, ten minutes pushing, five pulling, which gives the motors (the muscle units) time to rest and flush away lactic acids. And lastly, if some muscles or tendons are feeling the strain, the ability to choose how to apply power gives lots of flexibility to offload the problem area. I am a little worried, though, about too much use of the quads for serious climbing because as they tone up and develop, they are far from pretty  Vanity collides with passion for cycling in the high mountains.


----------



## Dan Ferris (14 Mar 2015)

I had the same issue, came of once and thought about removing them. I sat in the kitchen clipping and un clipping and I also loosened them right of which it sounds like you've already done. I also sprayed some wd 40 on the cleats for the first few trips and that also seemed to help.


----------



## Doobiesis (14 Mar 2015)

Dan Ferris said:


> I had the same issue, came of once and thought about removing them. I sat in the kitchen clipping and un clipping and I also loosened them right of which it sounds like you've already done. I also sprayed some wd 40 on the cleats for the first few trips and that also seemed to help.


I did a 30 mile ride today and didn't come off - found it so much easier to get up the hills.


----------



## triandrunracing (1 Apr 2015)

I remember the first time I come off with clips on, it was a case of "unclip, please unclip, please, please please, uh-oh... *CLATTER* ... S**T!!!"

I had the choice to keep cycling forwards in to oncoming traffic or chose to fall off... I chose to stop and fall sideways straight onto the tarmac to my friends amusement!


----------

